# Flavor matching your rubs to bottled sauces.



## bacardi (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello all!  As my first post I just wanted to give some background.  I lived in New England for a most my life and visited some hole in the wall BBQ joints and thought their BBQ was great.  Once down south, I attended a BBQ competition and fell in "real" BBQ.  I then visited some hole in the wall joints and was still disappointed with them compared to the competition style BBQ.  I then took matters into my own hands and have cooked 3 dozen racks of ribs, and finally found was I looking for.

I bbq mainly ribs, occasionally butts, chicken and brisket.

For the ribs, I notice vast differences from my rub recipe and bottled BBQ sauce.  I didn't know if there was any rules or guide lines in order to flavor match your rub to the sauce.  For my sauce, I just use KC Masterpiece with a 4:1 of honey.  Again, any suggestion of how to "favor match" a rub to that glaze?


----------



## 1894 (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Bacardi


----------

